# Exmark Walk Behind wont turn to the Right



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi folks!

Got in an Exmark Walk-behind yesterday.

(I'll post the model asap).

Problem is the unit won't turn to the "Right" when the "Right Brake-Lever" is squeezed.

Left controls work great.

Does anyone have experience working with Walk-Behinds?

Thanks folks for any suggestions you can offer!

PL


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Is this a belt drive or a hydro drive unit?


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> Is this a belt drive or a hydro drive unit?


Hey 30 YT, it's a belt drive.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check and make sure both front wheel yokes are free to turn in mounts. Check the brake band on the right wheel for any damage and to make sure the brake material is in place on the band. If all looks good, then the band may just need adjustment.


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> Check and make sure both front wheel yokes are free to turn in mounts. Check the brake band on the right wheel for any damage and to make sure the brake material is in place on the band. If all looks good, then the band may just need adjustment.


Thanks 30yr, I'll update you once I check those.


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Tamfan said:


> Thanks 30yr, I'll update you once I check those.


Hey 30 YT, thanks again. It definetly was just a brake band adjustment.
Very simple fix. Now it turns on a dime, left and right.


----------

